# Pet Shipping From Phil-U.S.



## Neosat (Nov 27, 2013)

Can someone help me with a company in the Philippines that isn't trying to make a killing from American. I have two Yorkies I want to ship back to the U.S. I'm going to be there for several months and want my Yorkies with me. Two companies trying to hijack me at 3000 bucks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Neosat said:


> Can someone help me with a company in the Philippines that isn't trying to make a killing from American. I have two Yorkies I want to ship back to the U.S. I'm going to be there for several months and want my Yorkies with me. Two companies trying to hijack me at 3000 bucks


Since you are currently in the US, I would suggest finding a "reputable" travel agent when you are in the Philippines and see what kind of help they can be. 
Pet transport is usually just about the same cost or a bit higher {for each animal} than a regular passenger ticket. Plus the cost of legal paperwork required by the US government for the importation of animals...


----------



## rjb27540 (Jun 1, 2010)

That is about right for shipping pets. When I shipped my dog it was double the cost of a regular airline ticket. That did not include all the documentation, registration and fees from dept of agriculture. Be sure you get a good shipper that will file everything for you. It would be terrible if your dogs get stuck in Quarantine or worst they are refused entry then you are responsible for the return flight.... Shipping animals is not cheap. It's a long process and lots of documentation required. More than applying for a visit visa... Good luck!


----------

